# Where to buy AC Delco fuel pump



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

I have read many posts that I have found searching the archives, that suggest that the AC Delco mechanical fuel pumps are designed with the proper fuel pressure for the tri-power carbs. I have rebuilt and tuned my tri-power carbs and have run in to flooding issues. After putting a pressure regulator on, I have found that I am seeing as high as 9 PSI from the fuel pump that is on my 389 ('66 GTO). I don't know where that pump was sourced from, as it was on the car when I bought it. In any case, I am looking to replace it with a properly spec'd pump and have been looking for an AC Delco pump. 

When I search the online auto parts sites, I have found an AC Delco mechanical pump (like this), which shows a part number #40373. Is this the right pump to go with? Ames Performance also shows a pump for a '66 in their catalog here, but it doesn't give the AC Delco part number. 

So I'm hoping someone can point me to a source for this pump, that I can be confident will be the right AC Delco pump. I am trying to closely maintain the stock appearance of this car and really don't want to go down the path of an external fuel pressure regulator. 
Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Just call Ames they are very helpful


----------



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

Lemans guy said:


> Just call Ames they are very helpful


Thanks for the reply, that's what I'm planning to do this morning. It is confusing to me that past discussions of fuel pumps indicate that the aftermarket pumps sold by the chain auto parts stores are poor quality and unreliable, so go for the AC Delco pumps. But I am finding that most of the chain auto parts stores offer an AC Delco fuel pump for the '66 Pontiac V8. Not sure if things have changed, or the AC Delco pump that's now widely available is not the same quality that it used to be even a few years ago.


----------



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

Just got off the phone with Ames, they've updated their catalog, they no longer carry an AC Delco fuel pump and are providing the Carter fuel pumps instead. A Carter pump appears to be a good option and will be my fallback if I can't confirm the AC Delco pumps provided by the chain auto supplies (including Summit Racing) is of the same quality of the past.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Unless you're looking for show car points, go with the Carter.
A lot of "NOS" AC fuel pumps on Ebay but I wouldn't trust them. The diaphragms are not ethanol friendly.

Part number is still carried by AC Delco though.



ACDelco Parts



And Rock Auto has one left.






1966 PONTIAC GTO 6.4L 389cid V8 Fuel Pump | RockAuto


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers' doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.



www.rockauto.com


----------



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

O52 said:


> Unless you're looking for show car points, go with the Carter.
> A lot of "NOS" AC fuel pumps on Ebay but I wouldn't trust them. The diaphragms are not ethanol friendly.
> 
> Part number is still carried by AC Delco though.
> ...


I'm going to take a chance with the AC Delco pump from Rock Auto. I'll test its pressure output once I get it installed and see. If all else fails, the Carter pumps are readily available and are amazingly cheap at $23 bucks!


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Sounds like you got it, I am using an excel rock fuel pump. Good pressure and it clocks to accept the fuel lines. But is not original!


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Edelbrock...not excel


----------

